# how to change the dvd-ram drive icon????



## jyoti.mallick02 (Sep 12, 2007)

i tried iconpackager,tuneup utilites but nothing happens pls give me a solution
i post the image how my drives r change but the cd drives r not changeing


*i9.tinypic.com/4peutg0.jpg


**i did not know where to post so posted here !!!​


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 12, 2007)

These icons are not changing becoz they took the shape of the icon or image in the cd/dvd you insert in your dvd drive...Its depends on the ico file present in cd/dvd


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 12, 2007)

Open "Shell32.dll" file in Resource Hacker and manually replace the icon with your desired one. To know more about Resource Hacker:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31112


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 12, 2007)

I was thinking that Vishal gupta can answer this question  and there u are ..


----------

